# I'm In Love!!



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

okay so found this on Ebay just now and I've loved trucks since I was a little girl, and campers almost as long check this sweet baby out!


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

What?? Slide-in camper NOT included?? Bummer!!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

That is pretty cool, but I would be very surprised if it sold for that price. Especially without the camper

Jim


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> That is pretty cool, but I would be very surprised if it sold for that price. Especially without the camper
> 
> Jim


NOT exactly the TV I've had in mind, but it ready for ANY slide-in camper I want to put on it! I don't think it qualifies as downsizing though!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Chuggs said:


> What?? Slide-in camper NOT included?? Bummer!!!


It's a HUGE bummer for me since what I want is a slide in camper!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

ember said:


> That is pretty cool, but I would be very surprised if it sold for that price. Especially without the camper
> 
> Jim


NOT exactly the TV I've had in mind, but it ready for ANY slide-in camper I want to put on it! I don't think it qualifies as downsizing though!!
[/quote]

Well maybe if you sold your home and moved into it, that would qualify, but other than that no. Not a downsize on truck or trailer. Hey truck and trailer gives me an idea. Ok so you hook the chevy up to the trailer and then put the chevy trans and tansfer in N, then hook the mack up to the Chevy. You now have a mobil community. A traveling vacation home with built in guesthouse and built in local transportation. oh oh like an RV transformer, MegalaEmberTron.

Sorry that didn't help with downsizing either, but it would be cool.

Jim


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> That is pretty cool, but I would be very surprised if it sold for that price. Especially without the camper
> 
> Jim


NOT exactly the TV I've had in mind, but it ready for ANY slide-in camper I want to put on it! I don't think it qualifies as downsizing though!!
[/quote]

Well maybe if you sold your home and moved into it, that would qualify, but other than that no. Not a downsize on truck or trailer. Hey truck and trailer gives me an idea. Ok so you hook the chevy up to the trailer and then put the chevy trans and tansfer in N, then hook the mack up to the Chevy. You now have a mobil community. A traveling vacation home with built in guesthouse and built in local transportation. oh oh like an RV transformer, MegalaEmberTron.

Sorry that didn't help with downsizing either, but it would be cool.

Jim
[/quote]

I like MegalaEmberTron!! not sure how to pronounce it, but..... I'm starting to hate my high school shop teacher! He loved to see me weld, but was scared to turn a girl loose with a torch, and my school didn't have a plasma cutter! ( I think due to them not being available to the general public back then







)


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

ember said:


> That is pretty cool, but I would be very surprised if it sold for that price. Especially without the camper
> 
> Jim


NOT exactly the TV I've had in mind, but it ready for ANY slide-in camper I want to put on it! I don't think it qualifies as downsizing though!!
[/quote]

Well maybe if you sold your home and moved into it, that would qualify, but other than that no. Not a downsize on truck or trailer. Hey truck and trailer gives me an idea. Ok so you hook the chevy up to the trailer and then put the chevy trans and tansfer in N, then hook the mack up to the Chevy. You now have a mobil community. A traveling vacation home with built in guesthouse and built in local transportation. oh oh like an RV transformer, MegalaEmberTron.

Sorry that didn't help with downsizing either, but it would be cool.

Jim
[/quote]

I like MegalaEmberTron!! not sure how to pronounce it, but..... I'm starting to hate my high school shop teacher! He loved to see me weld, but was scared to turn a girl loose with a torch, and my school didn't have a plasma cutter! ( I think due to them not being available to the general public back then







)
[/quote]

Just as it sounds. mega-la-ember-tron and with a name like that you can go torch whatever you want. Including your old shop teacher. haha


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Hmm... Wonder if I could tow my 25RSS with that.









Seriously, the red interior instantly made me think of shag carpet, disco and bell bottoms.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Justman said:


> Hmm... Wonder if I could tow my 25RSS with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is there a problem with shag carpet, disco and bell bottoms??

Well actually never mind I can't handle bell bottoms!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ember,
You and I are two peas in a pod, when it comes to the truck deal!! I LOVE big rigs! I love to drive all kind of different things. I've driven four-in-the-floor, 3-speed-on-the-column truck, farm tractors, diesel trucks, and now my motorhome, which is fixing to come to an end. 
BUT, the one thing I've ALWAYS wanted to drive is a semi with a sleeper cab and travel the country!
One of my female cousins went through training with JB HUNT and went on her first solo trip up North, in the winter, and it SNOWED!! She called her mom and dad to come get her, called the company and told them where the truck was located......needless to say, that was the end of her driving career!! LOL
I notice the big rigs up and down the road and have the utmost respect for those lady drivers out there!! Thanks for sharing!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

mountainlady56 said:


> Ember,
> You and I are two peas in a pod, when it comes to the truck deal!! I LOVE big rigs! I love to drive all kind of different things. I've driven four-in-the-floor, 3-speed-on-the-column truck, farm tractors, diesel trucks, and now my motorhome, which is fixing to come to an end.
> BUT, the one thing I've ALWAYS wanted to drive is a semi with a sleeper cab and travel the country!
> One of my female cousins went through training with JB HUNT and went on her first solo trip up North, in the winter, and it SNOWED!! She called her mom and dad to come get her, called the company and told them where the truck was located......needless to say, that was the end of her driving career!! LOL
> ...


Thanks Darlene!!


----------

